# Pennsylvania E Bikes info.



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Pa is on board as are other states. Please ck out...








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have personally worked at state parks to help this along, as well as ridden at Lackawanna and Rattling Creek with E bikes! There was great interest. Going forward I have seen more riders on E bikes. Everyone has been respectful.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

https://peopleforbikes.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/E-Bike-Law-Handouts_PA_Revision_compressed.pdf

Here is a link


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

NEPMTBA said:


> I have personally worked at state parks to help this along, as well as ridden at Lackawanna and Rattling Creek with E bikes! There was great interest. Going forward I have seen more riders on E bikes. Everyone has been respectful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good work. I'm sure that people like me who have injured / aged out will benefit significantly.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the actual law? Not the P4B view of the law


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

NEPMTBA said:


> I have personally worked at state parks to help this along, as well as ridden at Lackawanna and Rattling Creek with E bikes! There was great interest. Going forward I have seen more riders on E bikes. Everyone has been respectful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A job well done! I like PA's Delaware and Lehigh Canal Trail, that basically follows the Delaware River from Bristol PA all the way up to the Lehigh River at Easton and points north. Just a great run, water level style with easy gradients, a well maintained path and support facilities for those not inclined to grind up and float down mountain trails. You folks in PA are doing things right! 

https://delawareandlehigh.org/


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

NEPMTBA said:


> Pa is on board as are other states. Please ck out...
> View attachment 1238261
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice work! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

